# No Chukar



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Went out for my first chukar hunt of the season today. Didn't see or hear a bird. Looks like there's poor grass growth, too. And what's up with grasshoppers in late November?

On the plus side, I saw this little guy:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopper's

... have you noticed the temps the lately? and hoppers eat what???


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I still have grasshoppers at my house. Very strange for sure.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoppers are still doing their thing on the lower snake as of last weekend. 

Morning temps were 14* ish. IF those temps didnt do them all in for good this year, id say they are plum full of glycol! It was crazy seeing them...


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool weasel. Got his snow camo on a little early.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you calling paddler a weasel??


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

It has been tough this year up north. I've yet to even see a chukar north of I-80 in Utah this year. I've put on some miles in the hills, and only found some old poop. Numbers are worse than last year in my opinion. Time to go south or west!


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I've only been out once for a quick hunt and I saw quite a few birds and the grass growth was significantly more than last year. Also the bottoms of the draws were loaded with sunflowers and I don't remember seeing many sunflowers up there at all last year. Hopefully the area I found wasn't just a fluke and some areas did well.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally went out for a longer hunt on Saturday. I decided to try a new area on a range I hadn't hunted before, so I can't say how the bird numbers compare to last year. I can say that there was lots of grass growth and its really greened up now. My pup found two coveys in about three hours of hunting. Some great dog work and some lousy shooting .


----------

